# Last flight for the Canberra



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...sTheCanberraMakesItsLastOperationalFlight.htm

Sad to see this aircraft going out of service.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2006)

I didnt even know this type of aircraft was still flying.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2006)

They are actually still flying one at NASA. I saw a recent picture of one taxiing just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I didnt even know this type of aircraft was still flying.



Most Brits only know because they see it at RIAT and other airshows.


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2006)

They have served everywhere including the Gulf Wars and where major disasters have taken place. Even by modern standards it has a decent range and altitude performance. The sensors are the same as fitted on the U2 and be default as good as you can get.
The PR9 is a classic in every sense but they must be a nightmare to maintain.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2006)

There's a guy in the states flying a Canberra, he landed it in Mojave several years ago. It had cartridge starters that cost $100.00 a start!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> There's a guy in the states flying a Canberra, he landed it in Mojave several years ago. It had cartridge starters that cost $100.00 a start!!!



You should see the black smoke that beast chucks out when it starts!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

currently the Canberra's the largest aircraft licenced in private civilian hands in the UK (the vulcan's company owed and is not considdered privately owned), i've been keeping my eye on this story for a while, their retirement's been a long time coming, the crash of thei two seat trainer didn't help either, a sad day it shall be..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Agreed it will be a sad day and a long time coming. Still not a bad service record for a plane from the 50's...


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> There's a guy in the states flying a Canberra, he landed it in Mojave several years ago. It had cartridge starters that cost $100.00 a start!!!


COmpared to the cost of the fuel I thought that would be next to nothing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

It was a great aircraft and served well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

She, Adler, She's a She............


----------



## plan_D (Jun 25, 2006)

50s? The Canberra flew in 1947, didn't it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

the prototype flew in '49 i believe........


----------



## Glider (Jun 28, 2006)

Correct and squadron service was 1951. Not bad for a pretty revolutionary aircraft.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2006)

I stand on my head corrected.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

The SAAF also had some of those and used them as bombers and recon aircraft in Angola and the old South West Africa.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice feature on its replacement here:
ASTOR is born-11/07/2006-Flight International
some nice vid clips of what might be RAF Canberra's last airshow performance on YT... search for Waddington.


----------



## Glider (Jul 12, 2006)

Its down as a flying exhibit for the RIAT at Fairford this weekend. Last oppertunity folks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

I am sure that private owners will continue to fly the Canberra.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep, the Temora Aviation Museum in Australia has a beautiful airworthy example.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats sad, kinda makes me worry about the BUFF now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the Buff still has some years left...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 13, 2006)

IIRC it's in service to about 2025, think I read that in Flypast


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I wonder the US will get in the place of the Buff?


----------



## ndicki (Oct 26, 2006)

The world's most cost effective and availability effective Canberra users were No.5 Sqn Rhodesian Air Force. Aside from a re-designed "Dimple Haig" nose which adressed the problem of the originals cracking, the Rhodies found a replacement for the highly expensive - and unavailable - starter cartridges quoted above, which cost a fraction of the price.

What finally grounded the majority of Rhodesia's Canberras, which were among the first to be built, long before those operated by the SAAF, was metal fatigue.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

yes there's already atleast one flying in civvy hands as there has been for a number of years, not cheap though each cartridge to start it is £100............


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2006)

Has an old Aviation Heritage magazine found today with details of RAAF Canberras in Vietnam. when i get time will scan it and post photos and articule in forum ok


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's some info on RAAF Canberra's in Vietnam.
2squad


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Here's some info on RAAF Canberra's in Vietnam.
> 2squad



Further magazine articule in Aviation Heritage. The journal of the Aviation Historical Society of Australia Inc vol 28 number 4 september 1997. Below is an articule published by this magazine. In articule it describes Canberra Bombers of RAAF in Vietnam 1970. Plus photos of Caribous and Hercules in Vung Tau Vietnam. thought some may find it interesting


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 27, 2006)

I lived on RAAF base Amberley in Queensland Australia for up to 3 and 1/2 yrs in late 1960s to early 1970s before our family was posted to Butterworth Malaysia. Saw many Canberras whilst at Amberley. There are 2 static displays about 5 miles from main gate of 2 Canberra Bombers in colours of 2 Squadron if my memory serves me well. Also for years at main gate static display was a De-Haviland Vampire on pedestal. not sure if Vampire is still there however been some time since i went out to RAAF Base Amberley. If any one is interested i also have an unusual photo of a Mirage from number 75 Squadron RAAF at Butterworth Malaysia. Taken just prior to Christmas Day 1972. I am sure you will find it amusing


----------



## ndicki (Oct 27, 2006)

Rare pic of an RhAF Canberra with national insignia - usually absent at this time.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that a Canada roundel on the Canberra Bomber or is it for some other nationality? I know it isn't Australian. It looks like a four legged animal rather than the Kangaroo or anything like the RAAF roundel.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 15, 2006)

UDI-period Rhodesian. For info, the aircraft is camouflaged in wrap-around Dark Green/Dark Earth.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, thanks Ndicki. Might be good to have a section where people post about the different airforce roundels and things used, plus when they were used at some stage as an information thread...


----------



## abramsteve (Nov 20, 2006)

My Grandad, who served in the RAAF from '43' to '66', worked on RAAF and RAF Canberra's for a number of years. He's got some great pics which I will try to get scanned. He really speaks highly of them and I reckon you could see a look of sadness when he heard they had finnaly been retired. 

Hes got some really great storys to tell about them aswel, like the black smoke from the cartidge starters, and about one that was rigged up for remote control which he watched crash I think on landing. I cant remember all the details but I think it was out at Woomera.

There one here at the SA Aviation museum, but I havent got round to seeing it yet...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah I've seen pictures of that crash at Woomera. I think it might be in an old Flightpath mag..


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

ndicki said:


> UDI-period Rhodesian. For info, the aircraft is camouflaged in wrap-around Dark Green/Dark Earth.



Love that camo scheme!!! What a bad looking bird.8)


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, any more where that one came from? Thanks.


----------



## mfg (Dec 29, 2006)

Below are some of the images I took during the PR9's last deployment to the Gulf this summer, 1 month later, 39(1 PRU) Squadron was gone and the aircraft sold.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet. The pics I mean.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2006)

Good pics, shame about the retirement though.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2006)

Cool pics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

yes it truely is sad to see her go....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man. Can't imagine the wing in ground effect for that bird. She must be a bear for a Navy pilot.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

what're you on about this time?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wing in ground effect...

Oh nevermind. FBJ or mkloby can tell you how the navy/marine guys just LOVE planes that exhibit significant WiGE.


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2007)

Wing in Ground Effect is basically a phenomon that causes the plane to float on landing making it difficult to land on a spot.
Its caused by the air being 'sandwiched' between the bottom of the wing and the ground increasing the lift of the wing, and therefore making it difficult to put down. In reality its a bit more complex than that, as the low altitude reduces some of the drag on the wing but the above is a common description that most people understand.
With the size of the wing on the Canberra I think Matt is saying that it would be a fun plane to land on a carrier where you have to get it right first time.

When gliding I have used it in an emergency to keep flying when I have been short of a safe landing zone. By flying low enough (around 5-10 ft) and fast enough, you can stay in the air for a suprising distance. Obviously its something that you need training and practice to do safely but its fun.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thankyou, Glider.

We used to make bets during flights as to whether the pilot was Navy or not based upon how close to the runway threshold he/she landed. More often than not, we were right.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting. So the navy pilots tend to like coming in, in a short distance in a carrier style landing do they?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

impressive how you could tell the difference, must've made flights more interesting atleast.........


----------

